# I'm lost here... taking care of my friends tank.



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

My buddy is out of town and I'm taking care of his tank. I got back from work and found that one of his Platys was on its side on the bottom of the tank. I removed him and put him in a smaller tank, but I have no idea what's wrong with it. I took a picture








... any ideas would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome.
could you possibly give a little more information /
are you a fish keeper yourself ?


----------



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

I have kept fish before but never anything like this... I wish I could call my friend, he's out of the country... Its a platy, probably about a year and a half old. What other infos might you need...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how big is the tank,who else lives in there,
what temperature is it at,Amonia,nitrates,nitrites levels
when was the last water change.
looks more like a harliquin rasbora(but hay,i'm probably wrong)
how much are they fed,
a few things to start with if that's ok


----------



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

I think its a 10 gal, there are 3 more platys, 4 with a blue neon stripe, and 3 brown and black striped (sorry don't know specifics) and a red-tailed shark. The tank is at 78. I don't know any of the ammonia, nitrates or nitrites. He changed the water probably a week ago. I was told to feed a large pinch and add a sinking wafer.


----------



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually as I see those pictures it might be harlequin rasbora. Just wherever I said platy make that rasbora


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sounds over stocked to me to be honest,
you really need to know that the water levels are doing
to be honest,have a rumage in the cabinate where the fish food is
and see if ther is a test kit.


----------



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

Okay I found a test kit... nitrates 40ppm, nitrites 0ppm, and i don't think there is an ammonia test. The pH is between 7 and 7.5.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok well the nitrate is a little high,
i think you would probably find that the amonia would be up,
do you know if there is amonia test there,
i would be surprised if not.
you may need to do a water change.


----------



## unn (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll do a water change... is there any way to save the one in the bowl?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

maybe put in an air stone if you can,
dechlorinated water,and some melafix,tiny bit though
as it's a small bowl.


----------

